# brace position



## kapa18 (Feb 18, 2010)

Από οδηγίες για αναγκαστική προσγείωση:

Assume your brace position and remain seated until the aircraft comes to a complete stop.

Έχει δει κανείς πρόσφατα κανένα βιντεάκι οδηγιών ασφαλείας σε αεροπλάνο;


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2010)

Επειδή ο πρώτος καφές δεν με βοηθάει όσο πρέπει με τις λέξεις, ιδού μια εικόνα για να βοηθηθούν οι πιο ξύπνιοι από μένα, μαζί με το σχετικό κείμενο από εδώ:






If the plane is about to crash, you may be told to adopt the brace position. In some economy class seats, there is not enough room to bend right down, so use your arms to support your head against the seat in front of you. 
The idea is to get your upper torso as low as possible to limit the jackknife effect of the impact, and to prevent injury to your legs and ankles which might hinder your escape from the aircraft.

Και το σχετικό λήμμα της Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brace_position


----------



## Marinos (Feb 18, 2010)

Δυστυχώς αν και ταξιδεύω συχνά με αεροπλάνο δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Οι προφορικές οδηγίες, νομίζω, δεν περιλαμβάνουν την αναγκαστική προσγείωση. Κάτι σε «στάση/θέση προφύλαξης», ίσως;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2010)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, από κάποιο πρόσφατο ταξίδι όπου μας είπαν την οδηγία στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά, έλεγαν "στάση brace", δηλαδή το χρησιμοποιούν αμετάφραστο ώστε να καταλάβουν όλοι τι πρέπει να κάνουν όταν ο πιλότος αρχίσει να φωνάζει "brace, brace".


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Δύο προτάσεις, αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιείται καμία:
θέση προετοιμασίας
θέση δίπλωσης
Και επειδή έχει δίκιο η Αλ., μπορείς να προσθέσεις «τη στάση brace».


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2010)

Όσον αφορά τη στάση brace: δηλαδή αν είμαι Έλληνας και δεν μιλάω Αγγλικά όταν με το καλκό αρχίσει να πέφτει το αεροπλάνο, θα πάω άπατος; Μωρέ μπράβο! (που τη λένε στάση μπρέης)


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2010)

Αφού εξηγείται πριν την απογείωση, δεν μπορούμε να επικαλεστούμε άγνοια. 
Στα επιβατηγά πλοία (που ιδίως το καλοκαίρι στην Ελλάδα κουβαλάνε όλες τις φυλές και τις γλώσσες του κόσμου), οι διάφορες προειδοποιήσεις δεν δίνονται σε καμία γλώσσα, αλλά με κωδικοποιημένους ήχους (συριγμούς, όπως εδώ στο γνωστό, σχετικά πρόσφατο ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond: 7+1 συριγμοί=γενικός συναγερμός) οι οποίοι εξηγούνται στις γραπτές οδηγίες ασφάλειας του ταξιδιού. Βέβαια, οι οδηγίες αυτές είναι γραμμένες συνήθως ελληνιστί και αγγλιστί, οπότε καταλήγουμε σε παρόμοια κατάσταση: κι αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν ελληνικά ή αγγλικά; Να πάνε να πνιγούν;  Μα και γι' αυτούς υπάρχει λύση: θα ακολουθήσουν τους άλλους που, παρότι θα έχουν διαβάσει τις οδηγίες, θα τρέχουν πανικόβλητοι πέρα δώθε κάνοντας το εντελώς αντίθετο απ' αυτό που τους συμβουλεύουν... Panic in the Titanic ένα πράμα! 
Γι' αυτό τον λόγο εξηγούνται στοιχειωδώς και σχηματικά με συνήθως (αν και όχι πάντα) παραστατικά εικονίδια. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2010)

Για να μπορέσει να υπάρξει συσχετισμός της σχετικής εικόνας με τη λέξη, θα πρέπει η λέξη και ο ήχος της να είναι κατανοητά σ' αυτόν στον οποίο απευθύνονται. Τις προάλλες μίλαγα με ένα γειτονικό ζευγάρι ηλικιωμένων που μου έλεγαν ότι το λάτο κάνει θόρυβο. Με τα πολλά, κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσαν το λάπτοπ. Λάπτοπ τους έλεγε η εγγονή τους, λάτο άκουγαν αυτοί. Φταίνε; Και είναι και ζήτημα σεβασμού. Αν είναι να πάρουν από τώρα τα Αγγλικά τη θέση των Ελληνικών ας ρίξουμε και τους μη αγγλομαθείς στον Καιάδα να τελειώνουμε μια ώρα αρχύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι γνωρίζεις την περίπτωση χώρων όπου εμπλέκονται πολλές γλώσσες και όπου δημιουργείται και μια lingua franca από λέξεις αυτών των γλωσσών για να συνεννοείται ο κόσμος. Να σου δώσω, αν θέλεις, ένα ναυτικό γλωσσάρι, να δεις πράμα που θα έχεις για να προβάλλεις ενστάσεις. Για αρχή, βάζω εδώ ένα γλωσσάρι για τα ποιήματα του Καββαδία. Επίσης, να θυμίσω ότι το _μπράτσο_ όπως και το _brace_ είναι από τον _βραχίονα_, μέσω λατινικών.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 18, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2010)

Αγαπητέ Αμβρόσιε, γιατί το γενικεύεις;
Συζητάμε μια ειδική περίπτωση διεθνούς όρου που χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και όχι γενικά στη γλώσσα, ομιλούμενη ή γραπτή. Άλλα δυο τρανταχτά παραδείγματα: το SOS ουδείς χρειάζεται να ξέρει κάποια γλώσσα για να το καταλάβει και το κόκκινο φανάρι δηλώνει παντού "Σταμάτα". 
Τι να κάνουμε; Από τη Βαβέλ και δώθε, έχουμε πρόβλημα συνεννόησης (το οποίο αναλαμβάνουν να λύσουν μεταφραστές και διερμηνείς ;)) και σε περιπτώσεις πολυγλωσσίας αναγκαζόμαστε να χρησιμοποιούμε λέξεις, σύμβολα, εικόνες, διεθνώς προσυμφωνημένους κώδικες αντιληπτούς από όλους, ασχέτως τι γλώσσες γνωρίζουν. Και δυστυχώς η εσπεράντο δεν περπάτησε...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Είμαι βέβαιος ότι γνωρίζεις την περίπτωση χώρων όπου εμπλέκονται πολλές γλώσσες και όπου δημιουργείται και μια lingua franca από λέξεις αυτών των γλωσσών για να συνεννοείται ο κόσμος. Να σου δώσω, αν θέλεις, ένα ναυτικό γλωσσάρι, να δεις πράμα που θα έχεις για να προβάλλεις ενστάσεις. Για αρχή, βάζω εδώ ένα γλωσσάρι για τα ποιήματα του Καββαδία. Επίσης, να θυμίσω ότι το _μπράτσο_ όπως και το _brace_ είναι από τον _βραχίονα_, μέσω λατινικών.



Τα ναυτικά γλωσσάρια και τα συναφή απευθύνονται σε ναυτικούς κι ερασιτέχνες, όχι στους επιβάτες των πλοίων. Ο όρος στάση μπρέης δεν υπάρχει. Συνήθως, το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα εξηγεί αναλυτικά τι πρέπει να κάνουν οι επιβάτες ("κρατηθείτε με το κεφάλι ανάμεσα στα πόδια σας ν' ακουμπάει στο κάθισμα του μπροστινού σας" ή κάτι τέτοιο) Τώρα, αν θέλουμε να τον δημιουργήσουμε ή να τον δανειστούμε αυτούσιο από τα αγγλικά, αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Αλλά παραμένει νεολογισμός και ακατανόητος για τους περισσότερους (ακόμα και γι' αυτούς που ξέρουν αγγλικά).

Θα επέλεγα περίφραση ή επεξήγηση μέχρι να παγιωθεί στα Ελληνικά ή μέχρι να βρεθεί άλλος δόκιμος όρος.

Διαβάστε κι αυτό: 60.241.173.43/kosmos/2009/02/25/page_10_ektakti_synergasia.pdf


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2010)

Το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα λέει, "Όταν ακούσετε brace, brace, κάντε αυτό κι εκείνο..." Δηλαδή, δίνουν την περιγραφή της στάσης, χωρίς να δίνουν κάποιο ελληνικό όνομα σ' αυτή τη στάση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Εδώ έχουμε κάτι από τους προβληματισμούς που αντιμετωπίζουμε όταν μεταφράζουμε τουριστικούς οδηγούς: πρέπει να βάζεις π.χ. το όνομα ενός δρόμου στα ελληνικά, με τη σωστή προφορά για να μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει ο αναγνώστης / τουρίστας για να ρωτήσει κάποιον, και στην ξένη γλώσσα για να μπορεί να κάνει σύγκριση με τις ταμπέλες (αυτό, βέβαια, δεν το έχω δει να εφαρμόζεται σε οδηγό για τη Μόσχα ή το Πεκίνο...).

Οπότε έκανα την πρόταση που έκανα και την προσαρμόζω ως εξής:
*θέση προετοιμασίας (στάση «μπρέις»)* [για να το αναγνωρίσει όταν θα το ακούσει]


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι είναι από αυτά τα άλυτα προβλήματα μεταφοράς όρων από μια γλώσσα σε άλλη...
Εδώ που τα λέμε, αν άκουγα τον όρο brace position έτσι ξεκάρφωτα, θα μου έπαιρνε κάποια λεπτούλια να ξύσω το κεφαλάκι μου και να θυμηθώ ότι αναφέρεται στη θέση προφύλαξης/προετοιμασίας κρούσης (κι ένα σωρό άλλα που θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε) που έχω κατά καιρούς δει στις οδηγίες των αερομεταφορέων.
Γιατί και στην ίδια την Αγγλική γλώσσα είναι ένας μεταγενέστερος όρος που δημιουργήθηκε με την εξέλιξη των μεταφορών.
Τώρα φυσικά... δε μπορώ να φανταστώ τη μανούλα μου να βλέπει την αεροσυνοδό να κάνει επίδειξη και να λέει "στάση μπρέις"... Το πιο πιθανό θα είναι να νομίζει ότι κάνει στα καλά καθούμενα γιόγκα και ν' ανυπομονεί ν' απογειωθεί το τέρας με τα φτερά για να βγάλει την τράπουλα για τη μπιρίμπα!!
Αν κι έχω καιρό να ταξιδέψω, νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ambrose. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, γίνεται περιγραφική ανάλυση του όρου.
Μου αρέσουν οι προτάσεις του nickel, απλά φαντάζομαι ότι αν στα έντυπα χρησιμοποιούνταν η "θέση προετοιμασίας" και μάλιστα πιο συγκεκριμένα "θέση προετοιμασίας κρούσης" (αυτός είναι στην τελική ο ρόλος αυτής της "στάσης") θα προκαλούσε πολλές ανατριχίλες στο επιβατικό κοινό.
Ίσως το θέση δίπλωσης / αναδίπλωσης / εναγκαλισμού ή κάτι συγγενές, να ήταν πιο... ευκολοχώνευτο να το πω;


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2010)

Άσχετα με το πώς λέγεται (ή πώς θα έπρεπε να λέγεται) ελληνιστί το brace position, σε πτήση με κυβερνήτη τον κ. Χάρο και συγκυβερνήτη τον κ. Μακαρίτη , αν δεν προλάβαινα να κατέβω από το αεροπλάνο, μάλλον θα ήμουν σε όλη τη διάρκεια της πτήσης στην εν λόγω στάση. ;)
Τώρα καταλαβαίνω τι εννοούσε η Porkcastle γράφοντας σ' εκείνο το νήμα: "...μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πώς πέρασα τα 50 λεπτά στον αέρα..."


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2010)

Chimera said:


> Αν κι έχω καιρό να ταξιδέψω, νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ambrose. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, γίνεται περιγραφική ανάλυση του όρου.


Κι εγώ που έχω ταξιδέψει σχετικά πρόσφατα, αυτό είπα: Η αεροσυνοδός λέει, "Αν ακούσετε *brace, brace,* σκύψτε και βάλτε το κεφάλι σας χαμηλά κλπ. κλπ.", δηλαδή περιγράφει τη στάση που πρέπει να πάρει κανείς. Και οπωσδήποτε χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη brace, και όχι "στάση προφύλαξης ή προετοιμασίας", αφού διεθνώς είναι επιβεβλημένο να χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτή η λέξη, ακόμα και σε αεροπλάνα ελληνικών εταιρειών -- που φυσικά μπορεί να έχουν και επιβάτες κάθε εθνικότητας. Άρα, ακόμα κι αν στο αεροπλάνο ταξιδεύουν οι γιαγιάδες της Cosmote, πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουν τι σημαίνει η εντολή brace.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 21, 2010)

Ναι, όπως τα λες... τελικά είναι - καλώς ή κακώς - από αυτά που μοιραία πρέπει να αποδεχθούμε ως "διεθνείς όρους" (όπως και το banner που είδα ότι συζητήθηκε πρόσφατα) άσχετα με το πόσο εύκολα ή δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να "μεταφραστεί" στην κατά τα άλλα πλούσια γλώσσα μας. 

(να δω τη μανούλα μου να αναλύει το chart της κατσίκας και τι στον κόσμο!  )


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2010)

Μόνο που το τσαρτ της κατσίκας είναι... διάγραμμα και η κυρία που αναφέρεται σε στατίστικς εννοεί κλπκλπ. Μ' άλλα λόγια δε χρειάζονται οι ξένες λέξεις μεταξύ ομιλητών της ίδιας γλώσσας. 
Ειδικά όταν παρόλο που το είδα δέκα φορές ακόμα δεν έχω καταλαβει πώς ονομάζει αυτό που της δίνει στο τέλος. 

Η ΟΑ παλιά είχε πολύ καλό λεξιλόγιο, αλλα δε νομίζω τότε να λέγανε έτσι την στάση και στα αεροπλάνα πάντα περιγραφικά το ακούω.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι της λέει, "Να σι δώσω κι ένα booklet".


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Ειδικά όταν παρόλο που το είδα δέκα φορές ακόμα δεν έχω καταλαβει πώς ονομάζει αυτό που της δίνει στο τέλος.
> [...]


 
Να σι δώκου κι ένα μπουκλιτάκ' για την παρουσίασ'. 
Βooklet, δηλαδή.

Edit: Ιξ ακουής καλά πααίνουμι, Αλιξάντρα. Ιγώ, βιβαίους, ιέχου κι τριβή μι τη συγκικριμέν' προυφουρά, καθημιρνώς, κι σι διαβιβιώνου ότ' δε χάνιτ' η προυφουρά, πιδάκι μ'. (Αστερίξ: Η ασπίδα της Αρβέρνης)


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2010)

daeman said:


> Να σι δώκου κι ένα μπουκλιτάκ' για την παρουσίασ'.
> Βooklet, δηλαδή.


Εμ, πως να πάει το μυαλό μου, αφού σημειώσεις έβλεπα κι εγώ θα έλεγα πάρε τις σημειώσεις της παρουσίασης. 

Αλήθεια, γιατί έχουμε ξεχάσει να κρατάμε σημειώσεις; Χτες έκανα μια παρουσίαση και με διακόψανε στη μέση και μου είπαν γίνεται να μας στείλεις το αρχείο γιατί βαριόμαστε να σημειώνουμε; Δεν το είπαν έτσι ακριβώς αλλά και πάλι μπορεί να μου γκρίνιαζαν ότι δεν τους προειδοποίησα να φέρουν λάπτοπ και OneNote.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Κι εγώ που έχω ταξιδέψει σχετικά πρόσφατα, αυτό είπα: Η αεροσυνοδός λέει, "Αν ακούσετε *brace, brace,* σκύψτε και βάλτε το κεφάλι σας χαμηλά κλπ. κλπ.", δηλαδή περιγράφει τη στάση που πρέπει να πάρει κανείς.



Τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω κάνει πολλές πτήσεις εσωτερικού, αλλά δεν άκουσα πουθενά να λένε στάση μπρέης. Βέβαια, αν ο πιλότος χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο τη λέξη μπρέης, τότε είναι λογικό να πρέπει και οι άλλοι να καταλάβουν με κάποιο τρόπο τι σημαίνει αυτό.


----------

